# Wyndham Premier Access 2 for 1?



## Crohnos01 (Aug 31, 2012)

I just attended a owners update while staying in Kona, HI. I am on a stay via a resale TS I picked up here from another Tugger (thank you). Long story short, I was convinced to go ahead and purchase another TS from the developer (yeah, I know...NEVER buy from the developer.. although I think I remember reading elsewhere there are a few times you should buy from the developer and I think this may be one). The reason I did so was that while the TS I have on Kona is great and I plan on returning every other year for the foreseable future, I can see where even with the top notch unit, there isn't enough sleeping quarters for all the family members I want to bring along in the future. So buy purchasing a deed to a Oahu TS (which I don't plan to stay at) and depositing the points into the Wyndham PA, I get two weeks back (or so I am told). Basically this is because the points required for a stay at Oahu is much lower (154,000 vs. 231,000). And Wyndham then gives me back 2 weeks for my week deposited.

Ok, so I paid $12k for all this because my current deed didn't have the PA associated with it, and by using the PA, I can get more flexibility with when and where to stay. For example, I could get two 6 person units every other year vs the only 1 6 person unit I have every other year currently. Also, I was told that the Premier Access system is available only to Hawaii property owners who buy in Hawaii.

Is any of this holding water? I went ahead and did the purchase figuring I have 7 days to recind if all of the information I just posted above is a bunch of hooey.

Comments?

Thanks everyone


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 1, 2012)

Crohnos01 said:


> I just attended a owners update while staying in Kona, HI. I am on a stay via a resale TS I picked up here from another Tugger (thank you). Long story short, I was convinced to go ahead and purchase another TS from the developer (yeah, I know...NEVER buy from the developer.. although I think I remember reading elsewhere there are a few times you should buy from the developer and I think this may be one). The reason I did so was that while the TS I have on Kona is great and I plan on returning every other year for the foreseable future, I can see where even with the top notch unit, there isn't enough sleeping quarters for all the family members I want to bring along in the future. So buy purchasing a deed to a Oahu TS (which I don't plan to stay at) and depositing the points into the Wyndham PA, I get two weeks back (or so I am told). Basically this is because the points required for a stay at Oahu is much lower (154,000 vs. 231,000). And Wyndham then gives me back 2 weeks for my week deposited.
> 
> Ok, so I paid $12k for all this because my current deed didn't have the PA associated with it, and by using the PA, I can get more flexibility with when and where to stay. For example, I could get two 6 person units every other year vs the only 1 6 person unit I have every other year currently. Also, I was told that the Premier Access system is available only to Hawaii property owners who buy in Hawaii.
> 
> ...



I do not know much about this issue.  However, here is a link that I think is the program you are referring to.  Hope it helps.

http://www.tradingplaces.com/pa/family-of-resorts

http://www.tradingplaces.com/exchange/about-tpi-exchange/tips-faqs-more

Congratulations on your purchase,  I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## jebloomquist (Sep 1, 2012)

*TPI Premier Access*

Crohnos01

I think that Wyndham sales person was referring to Trading Places International Premier Access. It is not part of Wyndham. To my understanding, TPI Premier Access is a vehicle for TPI to get a bigger access to Hawaiian properties. And yes, supposedly only a select group of Hawaiian owners can deposit a one week reservation and get two in exchange at a later date.

I have never used it. I don’t know exactly how it works. I would call TPI Premier Access at 800-365-7690 and get more information from them, not from Wyndham.

Jim


----------



## learnalot (Sep 1, 2012)

The Premier Access is a branch of TPI - Trading Places International.  It is a developer incentive program.  However, it is not an unrestricted 2 for 1.  It is 1 for 1 with a bonus week but the bonus week cannot be booked more than 45 days out.  2 bedrooms don't always make it to that point in peak season.  I understand the allure of the pitch, but I don't think it always plays out as pitched.  If you can travel off season, you might have better results.  You can go to their website and look at the inventory to get a feel for what is still available 45 days out, but there will be more availability for mid Oct than there would have been for june, july, aug.


----------



## slabeaume (Sep 1, 2012)

I have given TP 2 weeks and have been able to use 1 so far (also have the 2 bonus weeks).   I banked the first week last Sept. and took a 2 bedroom unit at Maui Hill for late May/June of this year.  It was great!  If I were able to stay another week, I would have been able to use the bonus week at that time.  I was hoping to use the other week for this coming Feb., but still have not seen any availability for Maui then.  I'm hoping as the time gets closer more people will bank their weeks.  I also found out that you only get the Premier Access free for 3 years, then you have to pay a membership fee of something like $99/year---or you can trade with TP with no membership and not get the bonus week (remember, the bonus week is not free and must be booked at short notice).  I just checked availability for Oahu and there isn't much for the whole next 18 months or so---and none of them were 2 bedrooms.  
Also---I'm not positive, but I thought in order to use premium access all the points had to come from a Hawaiian qualifying resort.  
So, yes, you can get 2 weeks in a 2 bedroom unit---but it's highly unlikely.


----------



## Crohnos01 (Sep 1, 2012)

Well, going through the paperwork a bit more today, I see where; yes indeed, they (Wyndham) are paying for my membership into TPI for 3 years and then it's up to me if I want to continue after that. Since all my titles/points are in Hawaiian resorts that are in the Wyndham portfolio, I guess I am not too worried about that aspect. However I cannot remember now how the magic trick of depositing one week and getting two back works now... The PA website says to deposit early and get your plan together early... nothing about a short time window like 45 days unless it's in the hot deals area... I didn't go there.... I am suffering from a vertigo condition today and yesterday after blowing out my ear during a scuba dive... stupid... Anyway, it may just be that I am having trouble focusing as to why I can't follow all this today.

Thanks for the input folks. The links were very helpful.


----------



## learnalot (Sep 1, 2012)

Crohnos01 said:


> Well, going through the paperwork a bit more today, I see where; yes indeed, they (Wyndham) are paying for my membership into TPI for 3 years and then it's up to me if I want to continue after that. Since all my titles/points are in Hawaiian resorts that are in the Wyndham portfolio, I guess I am not too worried about that aspect. However I cannot remember now how the magic trick of depositing one week and getting two back works now... The PA website says to deposit early and get your plan together early... nothing about a short time window like 45 days unless it's in the hot deals area... I didn't go there.... I am suffering from a vertigo condition today and yesterday after blowing out my ear during a scuba dive... stupid... Anyway, it may just be that I am having trouble focusing as to why I can't follow all this today.
> 
> Thanks for the input folks. The links were very helpful.



Sorry about your vertigo!  There is no magic trick for getting two weeks.  The deal is that they will give you a week credit for the week you deposit and they will give you a bonus week.  The regular deposit week is good for two years and can book as far out as you can see.  The bonus week is good for 1 year and can only be booked 45 days or less in advance of travel.  If you call TPI, they will tell you the terms of the bonus week and confirm what we have told you.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 1, 2012)

If you didn't get the "deal" you thought you were getting, you might want to look into rescinding if it is not too late.

It might be difficult to go through the paperwork if you aren't feeling well but it might save you $12,000


----------



## Crohnos01 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone... this vertigo thing sucks big time....

I have until next Thursday (Sept 6th) to recind, and I may just do that if I can't get the exact answers on what and why from Wyndham and/or TPI. The "deal" as it was presented was that the PA feature is available only to Hawaii deed holders, and can only be presented while you are in site in Hawaii (seems like a lot of gotta get it now or it's going to be gone type promotion). Does anyone have the facts on that aspect of the Premier Access? Of course this is a Holiday weekend and no one is around to answer the phone until next Tuesday... That gives me between now and basically Wednesday to be sure I am getting what I thought I was getting or push the magic recind button....

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Crohnos01 (Sep 1, 2012)

One more thing I forgot to put in above... Part of what happened here was that I had a fixed week contract that as part of this process gets converted to points..231k to be exact. This doesn't seem like such a bad thing as I believe it gives me a bit more flexibility with my vacation planning... in fact for the trip I am currently on, I ended up circling around the WVR phone system being transferred from person to person for over an hour before they figured out that the reason they couldn't find my reservation, contract, and member number was because I was on a fixed week contract instead of points... it seems like fixed weeks are going the way of the dinosaur.

So I didn't mind the idea of getting changed to points, and adding another 128k points brought me up just short of VIP status and supposedly gives me the Premier Access that I couldn't obtain any other way outside of buying from the developer in Hawaii unless I happened to find a deed for sale that already had the PA associated with it on resale somewhere. So, if someone can explain the whole PA thing as it relates to Hawaii and if in fact this is the deal as it was presented, it will probably guide  my next move.

Thanks again,

Dwight


----------



## learnalot (Sep 2, 2012)

Crohnos01 said:


> Thanks everyone... this vertigo thing sucks big time....
> 
> I have until next Thursday (Sept 6th) to recind, and I may just do that if I can't get the exact answers on what and why from Wyndham and/or TPI. The "deal" as it was presented was that the PA feature is available only to Hawaii deed holders, and can only be presented while you are in site in Hawaii (seems like a lot of gotta get it now or it's going to be gone type promotion). Does anyone have the facts on that aspect of the Premier Access? Of course this is a Holiday weekend and no one is around to answer the phone until next Tuesday... That gives me between now and basically Wednesday to be sure I am getting what I thought I was getting or push the magic recind button....
> 
> Thanks again for the help!



I already answered this twice in this thread.   Yes, I am referring to the Premier Access program.  Yes, due to their proprietary setup with the developer incentive program, TPI is only allowed to accept deposits from the Wyndham Hawaii properties.  (Although Wyndham fixed week owners can also do what they want with their weeks).  As part of their developer incentive program, they give you a bonus week with every deposit.  The sales staff refer to this as 2 weeks for 1, but as previously explained, it is not as simple as that.  Bonus weeks are restricted to usage within 45 days of check-in.  Another aspect of this program which you have not mentioned so I will to help you understand that we are talking about the same program - if you give them your week 1 year in advance, you can choose to receive maintenance fee reimbursement up to 699 in lieu of a week.  Not very cost effective considering the number of points it costs.

You have really been taken in by the sales pitch, but it isn't all they have cracked it up to be.  I would advise you to rescind.


----------



## learnalot (Sep 2, 2012)

Crohnos01 said:


> One more thing I forgot to put in above... Part of what happened here was that I had a fixed week contract that as part of this process gets converted to points..231k to be exact. This doesn't seem like such a bad thing as I believe it gives me a bit more flexibility with my vacation planning... in fact for the trip I am currently on, I ended up circling around the WVR phone system being transferred from person to person for over an hour before they figured out that the reason they couldn't find my reservation, contract, and member number was because I was on a fixed week contract instead of points... it seems like fixed weeks are going the way of the dinosaur.
> 
> So I didn't mind the idea of getting changed to points, and adding another 128k points brought me up just short of VIP status and supposedly gives me the Premier Access that I couldn't obtain any other way outside of buying from the developer in Hawaii unless I happened to find a deed for sale that already had the PA associated with it on resale somewhere. So, if someone can explain the whole PA thing as it relates to Hawaii and if in fact this is the deal as it was presented, it will probably guide  my next move.
> 
> ...



If you have a fixed week already, you are free to deposit that anywhere you wish including TPI which you can join yourself for free.  I understand from others that they frequently run promotions where they will give you a bonus week if you deposit 12 months in advance.  

I believe if you want to convert your fixed week to points instead, you can do that through corporate for a fee in the neighborhood of 2k.  I haven't done this but I have read several threads about it.  You can go that route without having to buy additional Developer points to get it done.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 2, 2012)

learnalot is telling you to SAVE your $$$ - YOU can already get TPI/PA or PA as you own a FIXED WEEK DEED for HAWAII at Wyndham land.

As for converting your week to Wyndham points - going thru Wyndham Corporate Direct, the cost is $2395. If you have a 2nd deed, that deed and each thereafter (if done at the same time) is $695.

As this current deal offered to YOU is not getting you to VIP, you are spend a boatload of MONEY/$$$$ for very little additional benefit. 128K in points can be found as a FREEBIE here on TUG or off eBay for under $300.

If I was YOU - and you want PA/TPI, buy a resale Wyndham deed (Hawaii if you like) in points already. Leave your week as a Fixed Week to deposit into TPI/PA directly.

By the way, I have seen converted Fixed Weeks for Wyndham in Hawaii on eBAY. You will spend under a couple of thousand dollars for them as the POINT to MF ratio is very good. Just set up an ongoing seach on eBAY and read up on sniping.

CANCEL THIS PURCHASE.


----------



## staceyeileen (Sep 2, 2012)

Crohnos01 said:


> So I didn't mind the idea of getting changed to points, and adding another 128k points brought me up just short of VIP status



That's kind of like being a little bit pregnant...  If you purchase points from a developer under VIP level, they have exact same value as resale.  You mentioned you will return to HI every other year. Is your 231k contract a biennial? RESCIND and purchase these.  Save about $10,000.

231k points Kona EOY $890 including all fees (25% sale)
http://sumdayvacations.com/proddetail.php?prod=SV27822-20540

231k points Kona Annual $1040 including all fees (25% sale)
http://sumdayvacations.com/proddetail.php?prod=SV28557-21085


----------



## Crohnos01 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok...I get it now....sorry for being so dense. I am blaming it on the vertigo....

So while the sales person didn't out and out lie to me, she just managed to forget a few of the details like the 45 day limit on the bonus week and painting the picture that this all could only be accomplished using developer points......I should have known better, but it sounded pretty logical (at least in my dizzy state)....

Thank you all for the help and patience....I am pretty new to the TS arena and this idea of depositing weeks was kind of confusing to me...thanks for getting me straightened out. I will send a certified letter on Tuesday to recind the deal.....what a bunch of brown stinky stuff..... I hate that they play with your mind like this....

I am also joining TUG since I am now a owner.... Thanks again everyone.


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 3, 2012)

Crohnos01 said:


> Ok...I get it now....sorry for being so dense. I am blaming it on the vertigo....
> 
> So while the sales person didn't out and out lie to me, she just managed to forget a few of the details like the 45 day limit on the bonus week and painting the picture that this all could only be accomplished using developer points......I should have known better, but it sounded pretty logical (at least in my dizzy state)....
> 
> ...



For whatever it is worth, here is the what you apparently joined.:

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/#/302

See also, pg 237 of the Member's directory.

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/#/246

You may also want to note that on page 292, Wyndham Club Plus points are not points as it relates to the Club Wyndham Plus HI holdings for the 10 months to 3 month booking period.  Please note:  It appears they have a priority holding period, for this timeframe, that consists of 25 percent of unreserved inventory.

Example of how it works:

10 units      25%    =   2.5 units
-  1 booked reservation leaves 9 units which 25% is 2.25 units reserved for Outrigger 
-  1 booked reservation leaves 8 units which 25% is 2.0   units reserved for Outrigger 
-  1 booked reservation leaves 7 units which 25% is 1.75 units reserved for Outrigger 
-  1 booked reservation leaves 6 units which 25% is 1.5    units reserved for Outrigger 
-  ect.

Alway, remember with Wyndham, Wyndham Points are not necessarily Wyndham points, under or over the 10 month mark, you have to read the fine print.

Going the VIP route under this theory, depending on what you want to use and were, might make since from a availablity point of view.  Also, I would strongly recommend that if you buy HI timeshares, insist on HI licensed providers for deeds and closing services.


----------



## learnalot (Sep 3, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> For whatever it is worth, here is the what you apparently joined.:
> 
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/#/302
> 
> ...



FYI... 1) the reserve isn't really necessary.  2) The Outriggers are astronomically expensive and I am virtually positive they pull the Outrigger inventory at 61 days so it never hits the discount period.  I tracked it for quite some time at opening bell.  The advice to rescind still stands.


----------



## staceyeileen (Sep 3, 2012)

Outrigger = TPI Premier Access??


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 3, 2012)

Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki
Wyndham Bali Hai Villas
Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort
Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff
Wyndham Makai Club
Wyndham Ka `Eo Kai|
Wyndham Shearwater

There are 7 day reservatioins within the 60 day window at the above resorts.  Mostly 2 bedrooms.  Did not check the third page of the resorts for HI.

I guess the moral of this story is be VIP, skip the opening bell and grab the VIP discounts.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 3, 2012)

learnalot answer was more direct.


----------



## learnalot (Sep 3, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki
> Wyndham Bali Hai Villas
> Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort
> Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff
> ...



The moral of the story is read with comprehension.  I was referring to the Outrigger inventory.  There is none at 60 days.


----------



## slabeaume (Sep 3, 2012)

As for Outrigger availability, I was told they bulk list for the whole year and haven't done it yet for next year.  Seems they're cutting it pretty close!


----------



## jebloomquist (Sep 3, 2012)

*VIP discounting at an Outrigger*



slabeaume said:


> As for Outrigger availability, I was told they bulk list for the whole year and haven't done it yet for next year.  Seems they're cutting it pretty close!



To get Outrigger someone must look every day. As suggested by slabeaume, suddenly a batch will appear. Book then.

If you are fortunate enough to be a VIP owner, and you are a gambler, you can then wait until your discount window arrives, cancel the reservation, and then rebook at your discount rate. This is the only way to get an Outrigger at a VIP discounted point rate. I am not a fan of the wait list. It will not allow me to do this without a high probability of losing the reservation to someone on the wait list. Or, do I burn $39 and as early as possible put myself on the wait list?

Don't expect to see anything in the 60 day window unless you engineer it.


----------



## learnalot (Sep 3, 2012)

Got it.  Thanks.  Although even discounted, the Outrigger inventory is very expensive.  They generally only have one unit size.  You can do better at other Wyndham Hawaii properties combining discounts and upgrades.


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 3, 2012)

learnalot said:


> The moral of the story is read with comprehension.  I was referring to the Outrigger inventory.  There is none at 60 days.



Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki   808 943 0202 Outrigger
I did not call all of the resorts, this one is a Outrigger resort.  If you doubt this, give them a call.

http://www.hotelnewsresource.com/ar...l_Garden_Resort_Now_Managed_By_Outrigger.html


----------



## Crohnos01 (Sep 3, 2012)

The salesperson at the owner update kept going on about the outriggers... I guess I don't understand the appeal of a smaller unit for more points...


----------



## slabeaume (Sep 3, 2012)

The appeal to me right now is Outrigger is the only place to stay in Maui with Wyndham points and I have a ton of points to use next year.  But, of course, I'm still waiting for inventory to be released!


----------



## learnalot (Sep 3, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki   808 943 0202 Outrigger
> I did not call all of the resorts, this one is a Outrigger resort.  If you doubt this, give them a call.
> 
> http://www.hotelnewsresource.com/ar...l_Garden_Resort_Now_Managed_By_Outrigger.html



If you don't own Hawaii and you can see it, it isn't part of the exclusive Outrigger inventory we are discussing (see p. 292 of the Directory).  The Royal Garden is called Wyndham.  The others are called Outrigger.  They are in a seperate section of the directory.  Sounds like Royal Garden at Waikiki may be similar to Royal Sea Cliff on the big island which also happens to be an Outrigger but is part of the regular Wyndham inventory that everyone can book.  This will be clearer in the next directory because Royal Garden will be in it then.  It will appear with the regular Hawaii inventory, not the exclusive Outrigger inventory section.


----------



## jebloomquist (Sep 3, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki   808 943 0202 Outrigger
> I did not call all of the resorts, this one is a Outrigger resort.  If you doubt this, give them a call.
> 
> http://www.hotelnewsresource.com/ar...l_Garden_Resort_Now_Managed_By_Outrigger.html



Call it whatever you want. It has the little [M] symbol indicating managed by Wyndham in the online system. It certainly does not act like an Outrigger when you try to make a reservation. I already have a 2BR Presidential booked for next summer (2013).


----------



## Crohnos01 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hmmmm.... Coincidentally, the property/points they sold me last Thursday which I am about to cancel the purchase on is for Royal Gardens. If there is anything you want me to look up in the paperwork, I would be happy to.


----------



## staceyeileen (Sep 3, 2012)

What does Outrigger have to do with Premier Access?


----------



## learnalot (Sep 3, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> What does Outrigger have to do with Premier Access?



Both programs are specific to Hawaii based points/deeds.


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 3, 2012)

learnalot said:


> Both programs are specific to Hawaii based points/deeds.



See also post number 2.

http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/media/press-releases/press-release?wwprdid=59

The above link appears to identify the Outrigger resorts (I think these resorts became what is now refered to as Outrigger, I could be wrong), I selected one timeshare interval for each of the resorts in the 60 day discount window as a example.

Bali Hai Villas  104,600  VIP Platinum Points needed
Resort: Wyndham Bali Hai Villas
Unit type:
2 Bdrm Pres Res Suite - Upper
Check-In date:
09/03/2012
Length of stay:
5 nights 

Ka Eo Kai   64,500  VIP Platinum Points needed
Resort: Wyndham Ka `Eo Kai
Unit type:
2 Bedroom Upper
Check-In date:
10/29/2012
Length of stay:
5 nights 

Kauai Beach Villas   135,000  VIP Platinum Points needed
Resort:
Wyndham Kaua`i Beach Villas
Unit type:
1 Bedroom Deluxe Lower Level
Check-In date:
11/11/2012
Length of stay:
5 nights 

Shearwater   125,000  VIP Platinum Points needed
Resort: Wyndham Shearwater
Unit type:
2 Bedroom Garden View
Check-In date:
09/23/2012
Length of stay:
5 nights 

Makai    50,000  VIP Platinum Points needed
Resort:
Wyndham Makai Club
Unit type:
1 Bedroom
Check-In date:
10/28/2012
Length of stay:
5 nights

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176131


----------



## jebloomquist (Sep 3, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> What does Outrigger have to do with Premier Access?



Have you tried booking a Wyndham resort in Maui lately? 

There is none. 

But Wyndham has an association with Outrigger. But, to my understanding, a Wyndham points owner can only book an Outrigger if they are an owner of a Wyndham Hawaii property. Since I am an Hawaiian owner, I can't test this. I always see Outriggers. If any non-Hawaiian owners can see Outriggers in Hawaii online, let us know.

So, how can one get to into Outrigger in Maui, or other Outriggers? Through TPI Premier Access. Plus there is a short term benefit to Wyndham Hawaiian owners when they deposit into TPI.

This is the relationship between Premier Access and Outrigger.


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 3, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> Have you tried booking a Wyndham resort in Maui lately?
> 
> There is none.
> 
> ...



Resort:Outrigger Luana Waikiki Unit type:Hotel RoomCheck-In date:11/10/2012Length of stay:3 nights 103,500 VIP Platinum points.  I do not own HI.


I do not see Mauri though Wyndham Club Plus, however, I can see availability for it through the Wyndham/RCI portal.


----------



## Crohnos01 (Sep 4, 2012)

learnalot said:


> I already answered this twice in this thread.   Yes, I am referring to the Premier Access program.  Yes, due to their proprietary setup with the developer incentive program, TPI is only allowed to accept deposits from the Wyndham Hawaii properties.  (Although Wyndham fixed week owners can also do what they want with their weeks).  As part of their developer incentive program, they give you a bonus week with every deposit.  The sales staff refer to this as 2 weeks for 1, but as previously explained, it is not as simple as that.  Bonus weeks are restricted to usage within 45 days of check-in.  Another aspect of this program which you have not mentioned so I will to help you understand that we are talking about the same program - if you give them your week 1 year in advance, you can choose to receive maintenance fee reimbursement up to 699 in lieu of a week.  Not very cost effective considering the number of points it costs.
> 
> You have really been taken in by the sales pitch, but it isn't all they have cracked it up to be.  I would advise you to rescind.



Well, just a quick update. The contract listed two different addresses for sending a letter to recind. One in Honolulu and the other in Las Vegas. I opted to send a letter to both since I lost 3 days with the weekend and the holiday. At any rate, I sent off the letters this morning express mail with signature required. Thanks again for the advice, I owe all of you who advised me one.


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 4, 2012)

Crohnos01 said:


> Well, just a quick update. The contract listed two different addresses for sending a letter to recind. One in Honolulu and the other in Las Vegas. I opted to send a letter to both since I lost 3 days with the weekend and the holiday. At any rate, I sent off the letters this morning express mail with signature required. Thanks again for the advice, I owe all of you who advised me one.



Just out of idol interest, did the paperwork they gave you list the Outrigger Resorts that were covered by the program.  If so, can you post the names?


----------



## jebloomquist (Sep 4, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Just out of idol interest, did the paperwork they gave you list the Outrigger Resorts that were covered by the program.  If so, can you post the names?



Paperwork that I have in a recent contract states:

“The Outrigger Resort Club (ORC) is a premium portfolio of benefits in the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Exchange Program that is available to owners of ORC eligible timeshare interests. The ORC eligible timeshare project consists of the Wyndham Hawaii Resorts that are further identified in the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Member’s Directory ”

One might assume that any Outrigger in the directory is included. On line, I see them all.


----------



## learnalot (Sep 5, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> Paperwork that I have in a recent contract states:
> 
> “The Outrigger Resort Club (ORC) is a premium portfolio of benefits in the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Exchange Program that is available to owners of ORC eligible timeshare interests. The ORC eligible timeshare project consists of the Wyndham Hawaii Resorts that are further identified in the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Member’s Directory ”
> 
> One might assume that any Outrigger in the directory is included. On line, I see them all.



There are some Outriggers that appear in the regular section of the directory.  Then there is another section that is restricted to Outrigger Club privileges (Hawaii).  It is fairly clear there.  It only gets confusing for newly added resorts that aren't in the directory yet - like Royal Garden.  (When the directory is updated, I think that one will be with the regular or associate inventory).


----------



## slabeaume (Sep 5, 2012)

The resorts listed below were never part of the Outrigger resorts----but they use to be Pahio resorts.  Actually they're still Pahio resorts managed by Wyndham and some of their inventory now belongs to Wyndham.  Bali Hai is still in the building stage so and the new inventory is sold as Wyndham properties, the other properties are "associates" and VIPS cannot ARP "assotiate" resorts unless you own there (something we found out after we were convinced to convert).

The Outrigger Resorts that we're suppose to be able to book 10 months out are:
Kiahuna Plantation, Outrigger Royal Kahana, Outrigger Kapalua, Outrigger Kapalua Villas, Outrigger Luana Waikiki, Outrigger Waikiki on the Beach, Outrigger Maui Eldorado, and Outrigger Keauhou Beach REsort.  But as I mentioned before, they haven't loaded any inventory for Outrigger resorts past about Dec. 19th.  Wyndham told me it's done as a bulk entry and to keep checking back.  So the booking 10 months ahead is very misleading.  Point amounts for these Outriggers is also quite a bit higher then the Wyndham properties.  Also, some of the Outrigger resorts just offer hotel rooms, not condos.   Also, booking the OUtriggers has nothing to do with Premier Access, it's a Wyndham advantage for VIP Hawaii owners.  You should be able to book them even if you don't keep up the Premier Access membership which is only free for 3 years.  Premier Access deals with Trading Places and stuff like the free bonus week, no fee for exchange if you exchange into a certain few resorts (Family of Resorts), discounts when exchanging outside the PA Family of Resorts, Borrow Weeks, Extend Your Banked week for a 3rd year for a nominal fee, Split your week, and ge unit upgrades for a nominal fee if available.  You can also use PA for maintenance fee reimbursement and Cruise exchange by having Wyndham bank a week with them for you---not a great deal for amount of points, but if you have points expiring it's better then nothing.




rrlongwell said:


> See also post number 2.
> 
> http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/media/press-releases/press-release?wwprdid=59
> 
> ...


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 5, 2012)

slabeaume said:


> ... The Outrigger Resorts that we're suppose to be able to book 10 months out are:  Kiahuna Plantation, Outrigger Royal Kahana, Outrigger Kapalua, Outrigger Kapalua Villas, Outrigger Luana Waikiki, Outrigger Waikiki on the Beach, Outrigger Maui Eldorado, and Outrigger Keauhou Beach REsort.  But as I mentioned before, they haven't loaded any inventory for Outrigger resorts past about Dec. 19th.  Wyndham told me it's done as a bulk entry and to keep checking back.  So the booking 10 months ahead is very misleading.  Point amounts for these Outriggers is also quite a bit higher then the Wyndham properties.  Also, some of the Outrigger resorts just offer hotel rooms, not condos.



Thanks for the info.


----------

